# Just a little dog work



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Working on Shine staying steady. I'm not good enough to get video, when using bird launches, and have her on the check cord. I did run her in a different field afterwards, and had hopes of getting pics. She decided to go after a skunk instead.

Did get a video of Hunter.
He is only steady to flush. With him being 6 years old, I don't think I'm going to try to get him steady till sent.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Picture of Jasper.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is Shine without any collars on.
GPS collar, ecollar, Seresto collar, and regular collar all smell like skunk. ☹


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I can only imagine what skunk smells like, glad we don't have them over here!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice photos. The chase to wing video is well done.
Skunks. Yuck!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> ... Did get a video of Hunter. ...


Does his chasing the bird mean that the bird can never be shot, that there is too much of a risk that he will be hit? Or does it depend upon how high the bird flies & the hunter decides?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A lot of dogs are only steady till the flush. Yes, you can shoot over them, but the birds have to fly high enough to do it safely.
The video shows just how fast these dogs are on the chase. 
Hunter will sometimes try to compete with you for the flush. So I walked in facing him, instead of coming in from the side.
Shine would have leaped straight up, to try and catch it. She has a five to six foot vertical leap, and that can be very dangerous with the inexperienced hunter. We're working on it, and one of the reasons she is back on the check cord. She's being made to stand and watch the birds fly away.
Jasper is always the gentleman's hunting dog. He naturally backs other dogs, and will stay steady while the birds fly.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

ms St


texasred said:


> Here is Shine without any collars on.
> GPS collar, ecollar, Seresto collar, and regular collar all smell like skunk. ☹
> View attachment 102924


MS Stinky


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> I can only imagine what skunk smells like, glad we don't have them over here!


I can mail you a collar. 
You could take it to parties, and let all your friends have a sniff.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

texasred said:


> I can mail you a collar.
> You could take it to parties, and let all your friends have a sniff.


i bet it would fail to go thru customs... biological weapon sniffing dogs would give highest level alert, military marching in etc etc...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gabica said:


> i bet it would fail to go thru customs... biological weapon sniffing dogs would give highest level alert, military marching in etc etc...


Customs doesn't have my sense of humor.
I could declare it as a Ode of skunk perfumed dog collar. 
I've already washed these multiple times.
I need to bag a fresh one, for the full effect.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

texasred said:


> Customs doesn't have my sense of humor.
> I could declare it as a Ode of skunk perfumed dog collar.
> I've already washed these multiple times.
> I need to bag a fresh one, for the full effect.


possibly... well, i am sure my boys are happy to help out with fresh ones, and between the 2 of us sooner or later we can create a new business line, and happy to have anyone interested join. LOL. although i am still thinking we need to find a method for a skunk clinic. either training the dogs or the skunks, who knows


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wish they had clinics for skunk, and porcupine. I'd pay money for my dogs to go through those avoidance clinics.
This was Shine's first skunk encounter.
Lucy, and June would go after them 2-3 times a year. 
The funny part is keeping douche, and rubber gloves in your vehicle. That way you can rinse them off, before you leave the field. 
The things we do for these dogs...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

From earlier this week. I worked Shine on launchers. Then released all the dogs to have a little fun.







Shine and Hunter on a slide to a stop find.
Windy day, and the quail being in green cover makes it even harder on the dogs to catch scent.







One quail was up in the tree.
You can see Shine, and Hunter looking up.
Jasper is pointing one on the ground.








This is actually Jasper find. He's far left in the picture. Hunter didn't see him on point, and only caught scent after making turn.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Very pretty. I took off yesterday afternoon and when with a GSP friend to hunt / train our dogs, no wind and hot. So our challenge was that all dogs wanted to be on top of the birds. Hoping that by Sunday we will have better scenting conditions again.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've started just popping the birds out of the launcher, before Shine gets to close due to scenting issues. Other than the released one in the green grass. I think it's helping her keep more distance, on a slighter scent. Instead of her thinking she has to pen down the exact direction, before going on point.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

My guys want to know if they can come visit you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> My guys want to know if they can come visit you.


The more, the merrier.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm in too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yesterday we were out in the field. Shine goes on point along a thick wood line. The bird is flushed, but there was not a clear shoot through the trees. I tell her no bird, and she goes back to hunting the wood line. A little later she disappears in the heavy woods. We hear some noise, and a hawk flies out of the woods. Shine comes out of the same area, with a headless quail. Shine had ruin the hawks meal, and declare the bird as hers. LOL


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

texasred said:


> Yesterday we were out in the field. Shine goes on point along a thick wood line. The bird is flushed, but there was not a clear shoot through the trees. I tell her no bird, and she goes back to hunting the wood line. A little later she disappears in the heavy woods. We hear some noise, and a hawk flies out of the woods. Shine comes out of the same area, with a headless quail. Shine had ruin the hawks meal, and declare the bird as hers. LOL


 Red Angelface Devilchild 1 - Hawk 0 🏆🏆🏆


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

well not a bad deal, the more nutritious part is south of the head 
smart Shine


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> ... Shine comes out of the same area, with a headless quail. Shine had ruin the hawks meal, and declare the bird as hers. LOL


She might get the idea that she can take a shortcut and just follow the hawk.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> She might get the idea that she can take a shortcut and just follow the hawk.


Oh, I sure hope not.
She was a big tweety bird chaser.
She liked to run the harvested corn fields, and make black birds fly. Just so she could chase them. Most young dogs do it, until they get enough game bird exposure. But she really had a love for the game. It wouldn't take much for her to revert back.
She's such a fun little dog (39lbs) with the heart/prey drive of a big dog.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

well with her being on springs, she may try and perform one of those 6 feet jumps just to get the quail from the hawk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gabica said:


> well with her being on springs, she may try and perform one of those 6 feet jumps just to get the quail from the hawk


We've watch a hawk take a chukar of the air, after a missed shot. He flew away with his lunch.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It sounds as if you're having a heckuva fun time down there. Not that I'm envious or anything..
It's cold and nasty here, so keep the good sunny day stories coming.


----------

